# Help me ID this oil painting.



## Hellothere1 (Jul 7, 2018)

I bought this painting at a shop and been trying too find more info on it. Please help me out if you can thank you


----------



## yarnart (Jul 5, 2018)

Which painting? Where? :-o


----------

